# Chelsea - Sun 25th Mar. early am



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Looking at this Sun. Chelsea for some decent snapper. Case for and against:
_
*FOR:*_

(a) IFish report indicates some action in the area, quote:



> "CARRUM
> Customer Stuart spoke to one of the boys at the shop to report catching a 7 and an 8 kilo snapper in 11 metres of water out from Carrum. Silver whiting was the best bait.
> I have also had quite a few reports about snapper in the Carrum area and it looks like the annual late season run has begun. If youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re willing to put in the time, there is some big fish getting around at the moment"


(b) weather calming off to 10-15 knots after some rougher weather Sat.

(c) high tide 7am

(d) daylight savings ends, therefore get an extra hour in before (other) commitments start to kick in

(e) Y-Knot did good here the other week

(f) plenty of fresh bait around - gars, mackeral and flatties

_*AGAINST*_

(a) nothing springs to mind at the moment

(b) nope ... still can't think of anything


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Kevin
Where are you launching from? I'm not familiar with the Chelsea area


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Yep, I'm in. There's no way I can wait till Wednesday to get out again. You thinking 6 AM launch?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Phil I'll email you launch location details.

5th because tomorrow is no longer daylight savings it will now get light at 6am not 7am so I'm thinking of launching at 5am (which is what our bodies will be telling us is 6am). I'll be heading staight out (min. 3km - which is in line with the yellow inner reef buoy, but may go out as far as 4.5km - where I have done well before - depends upon what I see on the sounder, or not).

Let me know if you thinking about the earlier launch. Although it will be interesting to see whether I can maintain your Hobie pace (do you have turbo fins?).


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Based upon tomorrow's amended forecast I will not be heading out from Chelsea. It's now predicted to be 15-20 knots after abating from 20-25 overnight. Too rough to be comfortable for anchored bait fishing. Pity, however may be able to sneak in a real early trip during the week given the extra hour daylight in the morning.

Good luck if anyone heads out anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Kevin, I do have Turbo finns but I don't mind slowing down a bit. My crusing speed is generally 4.5 - 5.5, but I wind that back often - especially if I'm trolling. I'd be up for a 4.5 km trip straight out though for sure. But yes, perhaps not tomorrow. Oh well, I have plenty of work to catch up on so I might concentrate on that for tomorrow instead.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

5th,

Glad you got my message. We'll reschedule in more favorable conditions.

Assume your cruising speed quoted (4.5 - 5.5) is knots so that would be around 7 - 9 km/hr. Paddling in a swing my top speed flat out is 9 km/hr, however can sustain 6.5 k/hr on a more continuous basis. Always interested in comparing the peddle vs the paddle so thanks for that feedback.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

No, using my GPS thats the cruise speed in km, but not my max speed. My max speed is just over 9km per hour, but I couldn't hold that for long. I'm barely puishing myself at the cruise speed though - I can maintain 5 - 5.5 km an hour in good conditions all day.

The Outback isn't a terribly fast boat, due to it's hull, so I'm not surprised that a Swing can go faster.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Just now looking at *Seabreeze* and winds would have been acceptable right now. Oh well - too many times it's been the other way around.

Yes 5th - my spped is during flat conditions also - I lose some speed quite quickly once there is a chop. From what I've heard and seen the Hobies being a bit heavier may be less susceptable to this loss in speed to the same degree.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah dammit... it looks just fine out there now. Oh well. I'm thinking Wednesday morning now.


----------

